

Copyright Holders Punish Themselves With Crazy DMCA Takedowns - lightspot
http://torrentfreak.com/copyright-holders-punish-themselves-with-crazy-dmca-takedowns-120525/

======
tomflack
There really needs to be an immediate financial cost associated with incorrect
DMCA takedowns.

For instance, the entity the requests are made of (in this case Google) should
be able to claim money for every false take down request.

~~~
grecy
Furthermore, when a request takes down a bunch of material because it's so
broad, there should be an extremely steep fine for each item taken down that
should not have been taken down.

~~~
tomflack
Logarithmic scale for each item taken down incorrectly.

~~~
blahedo
Or exponential? You want the steep cost if they do it a _lot_ , not for
someone who does it once in error. Logarithmic scale would decrease the fine
for subsequent infractions.

~~~
tomflack
Yep, you're right and my post is asinine.

------
pranjalv123
So basically, this is a way for movie/music studios to remove bad reviews from
the public eye?

------
jusob
I hope Google did take down the official content, just like their owner asked!
That might push the industry to take a harder look at their DMCA takedown
automation.

~~~
pan69
Doing that might give these morons the impression that what they do is legit.
In the long run that might not work out well for the smaller websites and
their content.

------
jasonlingx
Aren't DMCA takedowns notices made under penalty of perjury? Why are they
being sent out in what seems to be an automated fashion without any proper
review?

~~~
cowpewter
Because only the actual copyright holder of the content can counter-sue and
most either don't have the resources to counter-sue or also work in the
entertainment industry and are ultimately beholden to the same people sending
the takedowns in the first place.

I can't wait for someone to finally start taking fraudulent DMCA takedowns to
court.

~~~
Karunamon
Also, (please correct me if I'm wrong), another hurdle is that you must prove
the notice was sent in bad faith - not an easy task.

------
daemin
This is another instance of those 'clbuttic' mistakes someone can make when
they learn regular expressions and think they can easily censor things they
don't like.

------
degenerate
From the list of "Infringing URLs" for Wrath of the Titans at
<http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=291695>:

17\. <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1646987/>

32\. <http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/wb/wrathofthetitans/>

37\. [http://www.hulu.com/watch/344340/wrath-of-the-titans---
clip-...](http://www.hulu.com/watch/344340/wrath-of-the-titans---clip---we-
are-bothers-but-not-equal)

These copyright holders either have non-internet people doing their grunt
work, or bots. I don't know which one makes them look dumber.

------
pacmon
Does anyone else think they've started to just google whatever they're looking
for - then submit a takedown for every url in the results? How else do you
submit a takedown for a wikipedia page with a straight face?

------
RealGeek
This is probably the best thing these studios did on the Internet.

